# Butternut squash



## YT2095 (Oct 9, 2006)

I`ve been given a butternut squash by a fellow veg grower as an exchange for some chilis.
I tried one a couple of years ago and didn`t like it, although the Wife liked it.
to me it`s too sweet and I much prefer savory (I don`t even like carrots roasted for that reason).

has anyone got any ideas or recipes that could potentialy make it a little more palletable?

in one respect it would be a shame to cube it up so small and "lose" it in a stew, but if I`m forced to do that then i`ll just have to, I hate waste.

it`s also far to large for one person to eat (or even 2 for that matter) so freezing is a must also.

there`s Got to be some way I can get this down my neck without pulling faces, so if Anyone can come up with something original, it`s You Guys!


----------



## lulu (Oct 9, 2006)

Pasta sauce....less fiddly that a filled pasta!

Roats it, scoop out the fleash add to softened onions and cream and sage.  Very low effort and nice.


----------



## GB (Oct 9, 2006)

I love it cubed, roasted with olive oil and salt. The salt cuts down on the sweetness, but the roasting brings out some of the sweetness as well so I am guessing this technique might not work for you.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 9, 2006)

I like Lulus idea, the cream will help mask some of the sweetness too.
I wonder if it could be countered with an Acid maybe?
some sort of Sweet`n`Sour thing going on?

I do like sweet`n`sour dishes.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.teflon.com/holiday/recipes/butternut-squash-soup.htm
Making soup with it is really good.Try google for different soup  rececipes.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 9, 2006)

I love butternut squash!!

Roast it with garlic and chili peppers. - peeled and cubed

Roast the whole thing, halved, scoop out the innards and mash them like potatoes.

Cream of squash soup.

Grilled  till soft but not mushy....serve with eggs over easy and sausage.

Stuffed!

Ravioli filling.

In a combination of roasted vegetables - use beets and parsnips too.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 9, 2006)

Rissotto. Ravioli. Soup. Roasted with corriander and curry. It is a very versitile  item, I prefer it on the sweet side though.


----------



## FraidKnot (Oct 9, 2006)

It's a naturally sweet squash, as many are, but you can make it savoury with any number of herbs.  Most people think of butternut squash like they do pumpkin, and they associate it with "pie".  NOT!  Forget the usual "pie seasonings" - cinnamon, nutmeg, etc.  Try making it into a puree or a soup using tarragon as a spice.  Tarragon sets this squash off nicely.  You may refer to my Roasted Butternut Squash as an example.  A long-time friend of mine who always _hated_ squash of any kind now scrambles to get her hands on butternut squash in order to make this delicious and savoury soup.

Fraidy


----------



## jkath (Oct 9, 2006)

and heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere's fraidy's soup:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ut-squash-soup-27406.html?highlight=butternut


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 10, 2006)

Season the roasted mashed squash with Chai type spices and some red pepper flakes.  I am thinking of doing one in an al burro sauce on pasta tonight.  Butternut squash soup with chipotle cream garnish, yummy.  

Stop me if I'm going someplace _wrong_ with this - but I'm seeing poblano chiles roasted and peeled - a butternut squash "risotto" with cotijo cheese and some chipotles stuffed inside them and baked. Perhaps with the walnut cream sauce from CJS stuffed peppers.   Hmmmmmmmm gonna have to send Bob to the grocery.  Ah yes, playtime tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 10, 2006)

ewww yeah, I can imagine a cheese thing going on too, that sounds like food for thought! (some pun intended).
I figure I can eat cheese with apples easy enough, and They`re sweet too, there`s some great ideas here so far, keep em coming


----------



## rickell (Oct 10, 2006)

love the acorn squash,

about a week ago i roasted one with a bit of butter and salt and pepper.

than once out of the oven i topped with a bit of blue cheese.   yummy

really was not too sweet, i do not like to much sweets


----------

